

Circus Charlie remake in HTML5 with phaser.io 2.0 - eugenioclrc
http://eugenioclrc.github.io/circushtml5/

======
msemelman
Excelent remake. The rings appear different from the game isn't it?

------
notastartup
great but i ended up sliding underneath the fire rings and the game never
ended.

~~~
eugenioclrc
Yeha, its on development, but i was very anxius and need to publish it!,
thanks for the feedback!

